# Safari quitte inopinément...



## Luba (29 Août 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec SAFARI, ce dernier quitte inopinément dès que j'accède à une page sur internet (les pages html en local passent très bien). 

J'ai fait une recherche sur ce forum, et suivi tous les conseils en effacant les fichiers indiqués dans bibliothèque, sans résultat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ça me le fait aussi avec speed download, même truc.

Internet explorer passe, mais ç'est vraiment galère ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci d'avance !!!


----------



## alumni (29 Août 2003)

un petit redémarrage avec zappage de pram...

si le soukh continue, un petit coup de "réparer les autorisations"

sinon essayer avec la nouvelle version de safari (si tu ne l'as pas déjà)


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2003)

visiblement speed download pose pas mal de problemes tout en ameliorant la vitesse de telechargement de facon plus que discutable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire, jamais utilisé ce truc, ADSL oblige).
Fout le a la poubelle...


----------



## Luba (29 Août 2003)

Bon, merci pour vos conseils,

j'ai zappé la PRAM

J'ai réparé les autorisations (à partir du disque principal et en redémarant sur un second système)...

RIEN ! toujours pareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand à Speed download, ça m'ennuie de la jeter, je l'ai acheté et puis il fonctionnait très bien pendant des semaines... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que faire d'autre ???? pas tant "magique" que ça osX finalement, on se retrouve face à bien des mystères...


----------



## alfred (29 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> visiblement speed download pose pas mal de problemes tout en ameliorant la vitesse de telechargement de facon plus que discutable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si tu fais une recherche sur le forum internet, tu verras pourtant que speeddownload a crée bcp de problèmes a ses utilisateurs. 
si tu as acheté le code, rien ne t'empêche de le jeter (speeddownload, pas le code), de vérifier si ça arrange les choses, et sinon de le réinstaller et de remettre le code.


----------



## Luba (29 Août 2003)

speed download viré, ! toujours pareil...

Safari plante aussi quand on veux accéder aux preférences ainsi que quand je lui demande de se reinitialiser.. par conter vider le cache fonctionne mais toujours un "inopinemment" quand on accède au réseau...

GRRRRR ...:/


----------



## minime (29 Août 2003)

Dans Utilisateur &gt; Bibliothèque &gt; Logs &gt; CrashReporter tu dois trouver un fichier Safari.crash.log, dans lequel sont enregistrées les circonstances de chaque plantage de l'appli Safari. Si tu postes le log d'un crash quelqu'un pourra peut-être déchiffrer. La date est indiquée pour chaque plantage, prends en un bien frais datant d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Luba (29 Août 2003)

waw ! ça a lair puissant cette fonctionalité enfin, pour celui qui comprend l'alien....

je vous ai fait un petit copier/coller de l'entete, je sais pas si c'est 
suffisant ?  

Un plantage tout frais de 2 minutes ! 

Date/Time:  2003-08-28 22:04:39 +0200
OS Version: 10.2.6 (Build 6L60)
Host:       Ordinateur-de-Luba.local.

Command:    Safari
PID:        474

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x01a58000


----------



## alfred (29 Août 2003)

Luba a dit:
			
		

> Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
> Codes:      KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS (0x0001) at 0x01a58000




tu n'aurais pas fait une erreur dans tes serveurs dns?


----------



## Luba (29 Août 2003)

Tu veux dire quoi ? comment je peux le savoir ?

internet fonctionne parfaitement avec mail, explorer, netscape...

Luba


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Dans Utilisateur &gt; Bibliothèque &gt; Logs &gt; CrashReporter tu dois trouver un fichier Safari.crash.log, dans lequel sont enregistrées les circonstances de chaque plantage de l'appli Safari.



Un fichier bien remplit chez moi ...


----------



## Verbo (29 Août 2003)

Peut-être que l'update Java 1.4.1 (Préférences Système--&gt;Mise à jour de logiciels) aiderait, au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas faite.

Les applets Java, c'est propice aux plantages.

Sinon, poubelle + réinstalle Safari


----------



## Luba (29 Août 2003)

Et allez ! je vais m'ouvir une bière, je craque....

safari à la poubelle, vider la corbeille, téléchargé un nouveau safarii, installé, et .... plantage ! !!!!

à mon avis, ça ne doit pas être safari même, puisque qu'il fonctionne parfaitement en local, mais un service web du système, mais encore comment ça se fait que ça marche avec les autres navigateurs ! 

je vais en toucher deux mots au guru à la porte maillot en septembre moi..


----------



## alfred (29 Août 2003)

Luba a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire quoi ? comment je peux le savoir ?
> 
> internet fonctionne parfaitement avec mail, explorer, netscape...
> 
> Luba



voici une  page sur les serveurs dns.


----------



## Luba (1 Septembre 2003)

..bien inspiré en ce fin de week end !

j'ai viré le fichier Cookies.plist dans bibliothèque/cookies

et tout refonctionne ! 

Merci à tous pour vos contributions.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Luba


----------



## kisco (2 Septembre 2003)

j'ai aussi plein de plantages depuis ces 3 derniers jours.
j'ai essayé de : effacer tout les cookies (dans safari, pas dans mon dossier biblio)
réparer les autorisations
effacer l'application et réinstaller.

ça plante toujours, voici les derniers logs :

Date/Time:  2003-09-02 14:21:51 +0200
OS Version: 10.2.6 (Build 6L60)
Host:       SITEL-dhcp-243-45.urbanet.ch

Command:    Safari
PID:        26936

Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000


C'est toujours ce problème qui revient... 
Que faire ?

merci d'avance


----------



## JediMac (3 Septembre 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi plein de plantages depuis ces 3 derniers jours.
> j'ai essayé de : effacer tout les cookies (dans safari, pas dans mon dossier biblio)


Y'en a vraiment qui cherche à compliquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Pourquoi n'as-tu pas fait exactement ce qui est dit plus haut et viré ce fichier "....cookies.plist" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? As-tu réssayé en suivant vraiment cette procédure.


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2003)

J'ai souvent des plantage avec Netcourrier. Je ne sais pas si le java de ce site est clean ou si c'est celui d'Apple qui n'est pas compatible ...


----------



## JPTK (4 Septembre 2003)

Tiens juste en passant JpMiss... J'avais déjà Speed DL sur OS 9 et je viens de le racheter pour OSX... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pourquoi ? Becauze c'est un logiciel super stable qui propulse mes DL de 50-150 ko/sec à *250-400 ko/sec* (voir + de 500 parfois), et de manière systématique, pas occasionnelle.

Voilà...


----------



## kisco (4 Septembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> ...et viré ce fichier "....cookies.plist"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est fait et ça plante toujours !


----------



## alfred (4 Septembre 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait et ça plante toujours !



et tu n'aurais pas installé speeddownload AKA jeplantesafari?


----------



## mistertitan (4 Septembre 2003)

enfin je trouve un forum avec des gens qui ont le meme probleme que moi. pour l'instant, ce que vous avez dis ne m'a pas été très utile. désolé. mais au bout d'un moment, quelqu'un trouvera peut etre


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2003)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> enfin je trouve un forum avec des gens qui ont le meme probleme que moi. pour l'instant, ce que vous avez dis ne m'a pas été très utile. désolé. mais au bout d'un moment, quelqu'un trouvera peut etre



jette aussi un coup d'oeil  ici


----------



## alfred (5 Septembre 2003)

et bienvenue sur les forums macgénération, le forum de ceux qui partagent leurs problèmes, mais aussi leurs solutions.


----------



## kisco (5 Septembre 2003)

non j'utilise pas Speed download, et le problème est venu du jour au lendemain, sans avertir en plus !


----------



## yul (6 Septembre 2003)

Salut
Moi aussi j'ai le même problème depuis hier.
Ma dernière manip ce matin après plus de fonctionnement correcte de Safari:
-mise à jour: Java" (1.4.1)
                  iSync" (1.1)
                  QuickTime" (6.3
                  MÀJ de la sécurité du 09/06/2003" (2.0)
                  MÀJ de la sécurité du 14/07/2003" (1.0)
                  MÀJ de la sécurité du 14/08/2003" (1.0)

Quelqu'un peut-il me dire ce qu'il en pense???
Merci...

Yul


----------



## MacNomad (7 Septembre 2003)

Salut,
J'ai trouvé un moyen (pour moi en tous cas, symptômes identiques)
D'abord il y a un article dans la KB
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107657

Mon problème venait du plug-in Quicktime !!! (Merci Apple)

En l'enlevant, cela marchait normalement (sauf pour les contenus QT évidemment)
En enlevant les préférences du plug-in QT, cela remarchait aussi.

Après vérification, la préférence qui me posait problème est "enregistrer les séquences en cache disque" A NE PAS COCHER.
(dans préférences QT/onglet module externe)

J'espère que cela vous aide.
Mon safari est revenu...
Georges


----------



## yul (8 Septembre 2003)

Merci pour le coup de pouce.
Safari a l'air de vouloir fonctionner maintenant...
Je te tiens au courant, si les problèmes reviennent.


----------



## mistertitan (8 Septembre 2003)

quelqu'un à le fichier txt qui dit ou sont tous les fichier d'installation de speed download car j'ai recherché tous les fichiers par pomme+F "SD" et "speed download", j'ai tout viré, j'ai meme utilisé le desinstallateur de SD mais cela n'a toutjours rien fai!
comme ca je pourrais tester la pertinence de ce ?!@#!!!## de SD sur mon ordi.


----------



## mistertitan (9 Septembre 2003)

ca y est plus besoin du fichier d'install:

je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai fais mais ca a l'air de fonctionner.

pour info, j'ai réinstallé mldonkey qui plantait depuis plusieurs jours mais safari plantait avant, alors bizarre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai aussi tripatouillé les fichiers suivants<font color="red">
Mac Os X:Library:Receipts:SDProfileEditor.pkg:
Mac Os X:Library:Receipts:Safari.pkg:
 </font> 
c'est à ce moment que je me suis appercu que safari refonctionnait (il ne plante plus quand je veux telecharger quelque chose)
mais ma curiosité m'a fais replacer les précédents fichiers où je les avaient trouvé et miracle....

NON NON safari ne replante pas, il fonctionne toujours très bien.

J'AVOUE QUE JE NE COMPREND RIEN  car j'avait pourtant essayé toutes vos soluces et ceci sans succès.


----------



## alfred (9 Septembre 2003)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Mac Os X:Library:Receipts:SDProfileEditor.pkg:



si tu veux te débarrasser de speed download, autant jeter celui-là.


----------



## kisco (10 Septembre 2003)

toujours le même problème, en essayant tout vos trucs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais personne sait ce que ça signifie ce log ?  


> Exception:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
> Codes:      KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000000


----------



## alfred (10 Septembre 2003)

essaye un google?


----------



## mistertitan (11 Septembre 2003)

t'es sur, j'avais peur que ce fichier appartienne à speed disk de norton utilities


----------



## Niconemo (12 Septembre 2003)

<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre> Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x00000006 </pre><hr />

Depuis environ 2 heures, j'ai ça à chaque fois que j'essaie de lancer Safari. Je l'ai pourtant utilisé tout l'après-midi sans mise à jour ni install. ni manip. particulière... Il a planté et depuis je ne peux même plus l'ouvrir.

Je n'ai pas SpeedMachinBidule et j'ai viré le fichier CookieTruc... Rien n'y fait.

...

Je vais chercher ce qui signifie ce code...


----------



## Niconemo (12 Septembre 2003)

J'ai cherché ce code avec Google, j'ai trouvé un million de pages... mais pas de réponse (pas le temps de tout éplucher, vous pensez !).

Par contre en allant faire un tour dans le panneau de Mise à jour de logiciels, j'ai vu qu'il y avait une mise à jour Java dispo... J'essaye on verra bien.


----------



## kisco (12 Septembre 2003)

j'ai mis à jour ce Java et aussi Flash 7
ça plante toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement Panther que je réinstalle tout...


----------



## Niconemo (12 Septembre 2003)

Ben apparemment ça a marché chez-moi 
Mais bon, ça n'avait peut être pas de rapport direct... la mise à jour a pu rétablir des autorisations... ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2003)

ALors apparemment j'ai le même problème moi aussi !

J'ai tenté plusieurs fois de lancer safari ce soir sans succès : il quitte inopinément, même pas le temps d'ouvrir une page. Rien que dalle.
J'ai fait la màj Java l'autre jour donc je ne sais pas si ca vient de là. De plus Safari a ces jours-ci une forte propension à me les briser sévère : il se bloque sur bon nombre de pages alors que très peu d'applis tournent en même temps (mail, iChat à l'occasion word et poisoned). Du coup le forcer à quitter est souvent en oeuvre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je ne parle pas des quelques quittage inoppiné en plein surf. Mais ceci c'est du passé car je n'arrive même pas à y accéder.

Si quelqu'un a une idée .. Ah oui alors j'allais oublier : j'ai chercher dans le crash machin et j'ai le même message que Niconemo. J'ai viré le fichier cookie.plist mais aucun changement. Des conseils ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2003)

Bon me revoilà ce matin bien décidé à règler ce problème qui me gène en plus pour bosser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je précise que je n'utilise pas Speed download (je ne l'ai jamais téléchargé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

J'ai également tenté de vider le cache (sait-on jamais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) virer le safari.pkg et là je télécharge un nouveau Safari..voyons voir ...installation... ok ... je lance .. Rhâââa ce merdouille encore. Flute de flute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2003)

Essayez aussi de vider le dossier des Favicons qui se trouve ici:







Je ne sais pas si c'est une solution, mais je l'ai fait dernièrement et Safari a gagné en rapidité.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2003)

Bon en fait j'ai redémarré après tout çà (mplayer s'est mis a tout planter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et là .. la p'tite prerima clique sur safari et hop .. çà marche !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors 2 explications selon moi :

-télécharger un nouveau safari et le fait d'avoir virer le vieux safari.pkg a du améliorer tout çà et exit le problème.
-Elle est vraiment magique cette prerima* : 1 000 000  pour venir toucher votre mac et le réparer d'un coup de baguette magique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Au fait, j'ai tenté la solution de WebO : c'est vrai que safari n'était plus vraiment véloce.



_* prononcez "périné" si vous êtes modérateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Niconemo (13 Septembre 2003)

Problème revenu chez moi : Plus moyen d'ouvrir une simple page. Donc comme on pouvait s'y attendre : màj java = aucun rapport.

Et on est de plus en plus nombreux à avoir le problème... 




			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> çà marche !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou 3e solution : ce répit n'est que temporaire, comme pour moi ;-)


----------



## minime (13 Septembre 2003)

Si la situation ne s'arrange pas c'est le moment de switcher !


----------



## alfred (13 Septembre 2003)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Et on est de plus en plus nombreux à avoir le problème...



voici un document du support apple:

Isolating items in a home directory

 The files and folders you need to troubleshoot are listed below Step 8. Move only one file or folder at a time. For each folder listed, follow these steps: 

1. Quit Safari. 
 2. Drag the file or folder to the desktop. 
 3. Reopen Safari to see if it works. 
 4. If Safari does not work, skip to Step 6. 
 5. If Safari works, you have located the file or folder containing the affected file. Leave this item on the desktop (do not move it to the Trash), and continue to Section G.  
 6. Be sure that Safari is quit. Force quit it if needed, by choosing Apple menu &gt; Force Quit and using the resulting dialog. 
 7. Drag the item from the desktop back to its original location. 
 8. Continue to the next item on the list, repeating these steps until you find the affected item. If you reach the end of the list without isolating to one file or folder, be sure that you have replaced all items to their original locations, then continue to Section G.  

 List of files and folders to test 

 Note: The tilde (~) character represents your home folder. The slash character (/) separates the names of enclosed folders. 

 ~/Library/Preferences 
 ~/Library/Safari 
 ~/Library/Cookies/Cookies.plist 
 ~/Library/Application Support/WebFoundation/HTTPCookies.plist 

 G. Finishing up

 If you identified a file or folder that was causing the issue in Section F, consider calling Apple Technical Support to inform us which one it is. 

 If you have an issue that still has not been resolved, you may try these two options: 

1. Drag Safari to the Trash, download the installer from http://www.apple.com/safari, and reinstall. 

 2. Try using a different browser for the affected website. Remember that submitting site feedback, as described in Section C, can help lead to a solution.  



et un autre:
Symptom

 Some web pages load partially, or don't load at all. 

 Products Affected

Safari 1.0 or later
Mac OS X 10.2.6 or later

 Solution

1. If Safari is open, quit it.
 2. Check these two folders for for the Times RO font:

 /Library/Fonts/ 
 ~/Library/Fonts/ 

 3. If you find Times RO, remove it from either or both folders. 
 4. Open Safari.

une solution?


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2003)

Bon chez-moi suite à plusieur manips ça remarche pour l'instant.

2 pistes à vérifier : chez moi ça plantait dès le lancement de Safari, en changeant la page de démarrage, et en supprimant le blocage des pop-ups ça a l'air de marcher. Une des causes du problème serait donc peut-être la page elle même, le blocage popups ou les deux à la fois.

Ce qui n'expliquerait pas pourquoi ça s'est mis à dérailler subitement chez plein de gens alors qu'avant ça marchait...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2003)

Ton hypothèse est tout de suite invalidée chez moi : je n'ai pas touché à la page de démarrage depuis des lustres. Et pareillement pour le blocage des pops-ups : ils n'étaient pas bloqués non plus.





 bizarre bizarre...


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2003)

J'invalide aussi ma propre hypothèse : ça ne plante plus au démarrage mais à chaque fois que je clique sur un lien de téléchargement ou un champ de saisie par exemple.

Je renonce. J'attendrai un correctif, il n'y a pas que Safari, après tout.


----------



## decoris (14 Septembre 2003)

j'ai eu le problème aussi : quitte inopinément, quoi que je fasse... résolu en jetant le fichier "cookie"...

bug soudain de safari???? bizarre quand mêmùe...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Septembre 2003)

à l'instant un "quittage" (çà se dit çà ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) inoppiné en plein floo.. eh je veux dire j'étais en train de fare un post réponse hyper technique dans Developpement Cocoa et Cie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et moi qui commencait à crier victoire trop vite.. Attendons le prochain.


----------



## Niconemo (14 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à l'instant un "quittage" (çà se dit çà ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour toi ça va encore... Mais pense à tous ceux qui n'ont pas de Prerima sous la main pour faire une passe magique...


----------



## kisco (23 Septembre 2003)

cool une nouvelle version de safari avec 10.2.8, peut-être la fin des problèmes ? (je suis pasé sur Camino en attendant...)


----------



## Niconemo (25 Septembre 2003)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> cool une nouvelle version de safari avec 10.2.8, peut-être la fin des problèmes ? (je suis pasé sur Camino en attendant...)



J'espère parce que Camino c'est pas encore ça ! Imcompatibilités, bugs et plantages à la pelle... et c'est nettement plus lent que Safari.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Septembre 2003)

allez un petit post pour dire que depuis l'autre fois pas de problèmes.

Je reviens dans cinq minutes pour infimer


----------



## tractopel (2 Octobre 2003)

j'ai à peu près les mêmes problemes que les uns et les autres
avec en plus un bug sur le non-déclenchement automatique des
chargements de séquences animées quand elles sont lues par
quicktime : dans ce cas, il n'y a pas de message mais un blocage avec juste le logo de QT sur fond de pellicule déchirée,
qui apparait à la place de l'anim, et plus rien ne bouge.

la seule façon que j'aie trouvée pour y remédier avait été de créer
un nouvel utilisateur : safari et QT marchaient bien dans ce cas,
mais j'avais laissé tous mes documents, signets et autres petits
objets persos sur l'utilisateur antérieur, ce qui fait que je devais repartir à 0 (lourd, lourd)
un bon gars de l'assistance apple m'a conseillé soit de tout transférer (d'un utilisteur à l'autre par le dossier 'public') soit de détruire l'utilisateur patenté, ce qui m'aurait automatiquement sauvegardé tous mes petits trucs persos que j'aurais alors pu transférer sur le nouvel utilisateur.
il m'avait conseillé de tout graver avant ces manips : mais que de
boulot en perspective!!!
3ème conseil donné par le gars d'apple : sauvegarder toutes mes petites affaires, puis me reconfigurer en version os 10.2.6, et
détruire la 10.2.8 (et bien sur recharger tous les logiciels, etc etc)

d'après les gars d'apple les problèmes rencontrés seraient dus à des corruptions intervenues au fil du temps et révélées par les versions
successives téléchargées de mac os
j'ai bien entendu été lire tout ce qui se raconte en français et plutot en anglais sur les forums de discussion d'apple, sur qt, etc etc

finalement voici comment je me suis en partie dépanné tout en
conservant 10.2.8 : j'ai remarqué que dans les préférences système concernant QT les réglages MIME du module externe n'avait pas les
mêmes options cochées selon que je prenais ma session utilisateur
habituel ou la session 'nouvel utilisateur' qui fonctionnait au poil
mais hélas sans tout mon petit barda de signets et autres trucs persos.

j'ai don repris dans l'utilisateur habituel les réglages MIME constatés
sur le nouvel : et ça marche pour les séquences animées et safari ne se barre plus comme un voleur de grands chemins.
excusez pour ce baratin un peu long, mais si ça peut être utile à certains : tant mieux..
salut la compagnie


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2003)

Tiens un pseudo sympa... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je lisais ton post et je me disais un truc... con, je te l'accorde, mais vrai qd même... qu'est-ce qu'on se ferait chier si tout marchait nickel tout le temps... on pourrait jamais avoir la satisfaction de se dire "ouah là ma config elle est nickelle en ce moment, safari il est trop rapide itou..."


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> à l'instant un "quittage" (çà se dit çà ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idem avec un super long post MP super bien tartiné... et plouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



perso, j'ai pris l'hab', normalement je fais tjs un copié/collé des textes avant d'envoyer... mais parfois j'oublie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







faudrait qu'à l'occasse je fasse un test avec tout vos trucs pour voir si ça change quelque chose ici,
vais voir ça un de ces jours


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Au moins 20 plantages aujourd'hui. La plupart des sites plantent mon navigateur. Mon crash.log fait plusieurs centaines de Ko !

Je n'avais jamais vu un navigateur autant planter. Explorer est d'une fiabilité exemplaire à coté ...

Ceci plus les plantage d'iMovie, je me demande s'il n'y a pas des bibliothèque Apple qui déconnent (pas de soucis avec les applis non-Apple).


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Rien à faire ça continue. j'abandonne Safari ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Au moins 20 plantages aujourd'hui. La plupart des sites plantent mon navigateur.



idem pour moi : j'ai retéléchargé un nouveau safari (çà me fait penser que Steve à l'avant dernière keynote annoncait les chiffres de téléchargement de safari : là c'est sur çà va être en hausse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ai bien du en télécharger une demi-douzaine de fois si c'est pas plus !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et pour l'instant rien. Mais je soupçonne un problème de Java chez moi (voir mon sujet sur iChat et mon sujet sur Poisoned)


----------



## melaure (12 Octobre 2003)

Peut-être aussi chez moi. Je vais essayé de réinstaller certains package car les logs de safari ne sont pas très parlant. En attendant je suis repassé sur IE/Netscape car Safari est vraiment inutilisable.


----------



## kisco (21 Octobre 2003)

moi j'ai définitivement abandonné pour Camino, mais la Panther arrive


----------



## WebOliver (1 Janvier 2004)

Depuis quelques jours, j'ai eu cinq ou six plantages inopinés de Safari. Là je viens de le réinitialiser, je vais voir. Mais c'est bizarre.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques jours, j'ai eu cinq ou six plantages inopinés de Safari. Là je viens de le réinitialiser, je vais voir. Mais c'est bizarre.



exactement tout pareil  cinq plantages inopinés rien que pour aujourd'hui en voulant entre autre posté depuis maG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le faite de réinitialiser Safari, perd-on des données ?


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> (...) le faite de réinitialiser Safari, perd-on des données ?



Les cookies, les mots de passe, l'historique, etc. Comme c'est expliqué sur le message.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2004)

Merci Web' !  





En faite, j'avais posé la question sans avoir activé la demande d'initialisation donc pas vu la fenêtre que tu présentes ci-desssus 
sinon j'aurais compris le message hi  hi hi  merci (me sens un peu con là) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que j'ai constaté, c'est que le faite de vider la cache et tout l'tintouin qui suit  ne change pas grand chose à part que cela fonctionne
un petit moment et ensuite rebelotte Safari quitte inopinément, c'est très bizarre


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Je n'ai plus subi de plantages depuis la mise à jour 1.2 de Safari. Croisons les doigts.


----------



## houmjack (25 Janvier 2005)

Je fais remonter ce sujet car du jour au lendemain mon Safari s'est mis à planter de manière intempestive (particulièrement sur les forums et les sites du type Ebay, Amazon...) sans que j'ai apporté la moindre modification à mon système. J'ai essayé les solutions proposées dans ce thread,  ça a un peu amélioré la "tolérance" par rapport à certains sites mais cela fini toujours par planter. Fatigué de ce bordel je suis passé à Firefox, qui ne plante pas mais qui est en revanche beaucoup plus lent. Maintenant voici la question que je me pose (qui est peut-être un peu idiote mais bon...  ) ; je dois recevoir ces jours-ci mon nouveau mac, si je récupère mes données d'utilisateur de l'ancien, y'a t'il un risque pour que j'hérite de ce genre de problèmes ?


----------



## Pitchoune (15 Novembre 2005)

Salut!

Il semblerait que LeSqual ait le même problème avec son iMac G3 (10.2.8). Tout allait bien jusqu'à hier. Ce soir, il veut aller sur son mail yahoo, et Safari quitte inopinément. Alors que les autres sites semblent marcher... Bizarre


----------

